# CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)



## triplekilla (1. April 2010)

*CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Jaaa, wie soll man sagen... 
mein CPU Kühler geht in letzter Zeit ganz schön ab o__O.

Der ist im Idle (5600 RPM) und in Spielen (6000 RPM) immer sehr laut und schnell.

Vorher hat ich das Problem nicht, das ist mir erst aufgefallen weil es eben jetzt viel lauter ist als vorher. Nur ich weiß halt nicht warum das jetzt so ist?

Hat der Kühler keine Lust mehr zu leben? xD


----------



## Axi (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Ich würd mal sagen das die Ansteuerung deines Kühles einfach defekt ist. 
Wo ist er denn angeschlossen?


----------



## Waldfee4890 (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Mal saubermachen?


----------



## Dr.Speed (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Was hast du überhaupt für einen Kühler bzw. was für Lüfter sind denn verbaut?

Ich kenne eigentlich keinen Lüfter (mal abgesehen von den Speziallüftern von Papst), die so hohe Drehzahlen überhaupt zulassen.


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Das klingt nach nem Intel Boxed und da sind 6k "normal" unter Last.

Wenn dich das stört musst entweder den Kühler vom Staub befreien oder einen neuen Kühler einbauen.


----------



## Armageddon (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Welcher normale Lüfter macht denn 6000 RPM? 

Oder liegt das am Datum? 

Nachtrag:Jetzt erst 3V!l`s Beitrag gelesen^^


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Beweis...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn er sich jetzt noch schön zugestaubt ist, geht er ab wie ne Turbine


----------



## triplekilla (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Also eigentlich ist der ja nicht so wirklich dreckig...
Es ist ein AMD Boxed Kühler xD.

Was komisch ist, jetzt grade ist er nur bei ~3300 RPM im Idle...
Ich werd mal testen wenn ich was anforderndes anschmeiß, ob der dann so hoch geht und dann Probleme hat wieder runter zu regeln.


----------



## DAEF13 (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Kauf dir aber trotzdem lieber mal 'nen besseren Kühler, deine Ohren werden es dir danken...

Um was für ein System handelt es sich denn genau?


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Okey, die AMD Boxed drehen ähnlich schnell aber nicht mit 6k Oo

Mit was ließt du eigentlich die Drehzahl aus?


----------



## KOF328 (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*



triplekilla schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ist der ja nicht so wirklich dreckig...
> Es ist ein AMD Boxed Kühler xD.
> 
> Was komisch ist, jetzt grade ist er nur bei ~3300 RPM im Idle...
> Ich werd mal testen wenn ich was anforderndes anschmeiß, ob der dann so hoch geht und dann Probleme hat wieder runter zu regeln.



NUR ?
das ist mehr als die doppelte drehzahl die mein brocken max schafft


----------



## Neander (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Der Boxed meines alten AMD X2 hat die 6k auch erreicht im Sommer, unmöglich ist das nicht


----------



## triplekilla (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Die Temperaturen lese ich mit Hardware Monitor aus.
Anscheinend ist es wirklich so, das mein Kühler sehr langsam erst wieder runter geht. (Wenn überhaupt >_<)

Ich hab hier mal ne .avi für euch.
Was mich wundert, warum die "CPU TIN" und "AUX TIN" Temperatur so hoch sind... geht der deswegen so ab?


----------



## KOF328 (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

ist der denn echt staubfrei? einfach mal abbauen und putzen das kann nicht schaden
oder du holst dir einfach einen billigen kuehler fuer 10 euro, deine ohren werden es dir danken


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Würde auch sagen, wenn es dich jetzt so stört hol dir einfach einen neuen, kostet ja nicht die Welt.

Vllt sind auch einfach nur die Lager verschließen u.ä.


----------



## triplekilla (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Naja, stören würden mich selbst die 6000RPM nicht, also pfeif ich wohl drauf. (Kopfhöhrer xD)
Wenn ich den Kühler runter machen würde, müsste ich wieder schauen wegen der Wärmeleitpaste und dann sind die Temps wieder fürn Ar***... Ne, das lass ich lieber -_-.

Hab ja erst vor ein paar Tagen das Gehäuse gewechselt (ein neues musste her, das alte war... sehr "Old-School" ) und dabei habe ich ja gesehen wie der CPU Kühler aussieht, relativ staubfrei... Naja, kann man wohl nix machen.

Oder liegt das darin das ich ihn von 2,7 auf 3 Ghz getaktet habe? (ALso ich lass den standardmäßig so hochfahren).
C&Q ist deaktiviert, vllt. liegts auch daran.

Aber egal, wenn ich mir noch weiter Gedanken mache, über einen "putzi futzi" Kühler, dann... naja, is halt n Kühler -_-


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Ist er den nach dem Übertakten erst lauter geworden? Wenn ja liegt es daran


----------



## triplekilla (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Weiß nicht, kann schon sein, aber die 300Mhz mehr... und bei gleicher Temperatur... o__O

Komisch das Ganze ^^


----------



## KOF328 (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

oder du holst dir gleich nen vernuenftigen kuehler und OCst richtig schoen.
das was pcgh mir angetan hat soll es dir auch tun


----------



## rEuber (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

ocen mit nem boxed kühler von amd würde ich lassen...is doch klar, dass die temps raufschiessen und auch die lüftergeschwindigkeit. Außerdem regelt ein über das bios octer CPU soweit ich weiß im idle auch nich runter! Also mal mit AMD Overdrive gucken, wie die takt und voltageraten liegen.


----------



## netheral (1. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Also Boxed Kühler müssen nicht immer laut sein. Gigabyte-Boards regeln die Dinger ziemlich genial. Im PC meiner Freundin schlummert der Boxed meines X4 940 BE auf einem Athlon X2 250 ^^. (das Ding, das dabei war, erinnerte mich stark an GraKa-Kühler vor einigen Jahren...)
Auf einem alten Setup kühlte ein Boxed lange Zeit einen Intel C2D E7200 mit ähnlichen Drehzahlen, zumindest im IDLE.

Ca. 800 rpm im Idle und 1300 im Load. Das Teil ist echt leise.

Aber meistens sind die beiliegenden Boxed-Kühler unterdimensioniert. Der mit 2 Heatpipes von der 940 BE wäre für die schwächeren Modelle gut, der 940er braucht aber etwas massiveres.

Am Besten kaufst du dir wirklich einen neuen Kühler. Muss ja nicht gleich ein Megahalems sein, ein Mugen II oder gar ein Arctic Cooling tun es auch. Der Mugen ist für den Preis aber eine Naturgewalt.


----------



## triplekilla (2. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*

Naja, bei mir lautet die Devise so:

Wenns mich nicht weiter stört und auch sonst der Hardware nicht schadet (Temps sind ja ok), dann geb ich auch nicht "umsonst" Geld für nen Kühler aus .

Wobei natürlich die Sache mit dem OC wieder ganz schön lockt xD.

Vllt. sollte ich mal schauen ob ich die RAM Timings wieder auf Standard laufen lass... zwecks höherem CPU Takt.


----------



## Axi (2. April 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler goes Amok o__O (6000 RPM)*



triplekilla schrieb:


> Naja, bei mir lautet die Devise so:
> 
> Wenns mich nicht weiter stört und auch sonst der Hardware nicht schadet (Temps sind ja ok), dann geb ich auch nicht "umsonst" Geld für nen Kühler aus .
> 
> ...



Naja dich störts vllt nicht weiter. Aber der Lüfter arbeitet schon an höheren Leistungen (nach deinen Aussagen sogar an Grenzen) und die CPU ist schon wärmer. Boxed Kühler sollten man eigentlich ausschließlich zum Normbetrieb der CPU nutzen und nicht noch übertackten. 
Aber gut, ist ja nicht meine CPU die in wärme Badet


----------

